# DESPERATELY LOOKING FOR A HORSE TO PHOTOGRAPH!!! Please help!!!



## begemot (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everyone! 

I hope there is somebody who can help me please!!!! 
I'm desperate to take a photograph of a horse in London and I would be endlessly grateful if somebody can let me take a picture of their horse or give me any advice where I can find someone who will. It is for myself and it will only take about 15-20 minutes. In return, I can of course offer you to have some pictures afterwards if you like. 

Please, please email me ([email protected]) with any information you might have.

Thank you very much!!!

Katya


----------

